# "Neo"-Medieval Music Recommendations



## JesseHolmz (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking for some good groups that are doing newer renditions of medieval style music. An example would be Furunkulus or Sangre Cavallum's newest album. A lot of medieval music I've come across uses really corny sounding synths and that's not what I'm looking for. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Blackmore's Night.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Wicked_one said:


> Blackmore's Night.


YES!!! Strongly second that suggestion.


----------

